# Milk Goiter!



## mysunwolf (Oct 12, 2014)

So this is neat... a few of my ewe lambs have milk goiters! I've heard that it mostly happens with hair sheep, is this true? The ones that have it are the ones that are growing very well right now. They're smaller than some of the milk goiters I've seen in photos, but the lumps are definitely there. I just thought it was so cool. The ones that were struggling with parasites a few months back do not have the goiters. 

This is Cow with her small goiter (they're not all in this good condition, but she is an easy keeper):


----------



## Baymule (Oct 12, 2014)

What is a milk goiter and what is good or bad about it?  Pretty ewe!


----------



## mysunwolf (Oct 12, 2014)

This is a pretty good basic description of a milk goiter. Mine don't look as severe as the photos--potentially because they're not nursing, but are instead on really rich pasture. Maybe. I'm completely new to this whole thing.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 12, 2014)

That is a good information page for Katahdins!


----------

